# Elu Dovetail jig 40040



## gpm59 (24 May 2012)

Good evening everyone,
I am new to the workshop, what a great source of info. I have an ELU 40040 dovetailing jig but alas have no user manual. If any of you people can supply a link or copy of the said manual I would greatly appreciate it.
Regards,
GPM59


----------



## Lons (24 May 2012)

gpm59":37tul8l4 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I am new to the workshop, what a great source of info. I have an ELU 40040 dovetailing jig but alas have no user manual. If any of you people can supply a link or copy of the said manual I would greatly appreciate it.
> Regards,
> GPM59



Hi
I don't have the 40040 jig but do have the original 12" version bought new 20 odd years ago. The manual is in paper form so I would need to scan to pdf but happy to do so if you can't get hold of the correct version

Bob

EDIT:
Elu didn't make their own jigs and many are sold under different brand names so worth trawling looking at pics as you might find it that way.
This is a useful site http://www.grizzly.com/manuals.aspx


----------



## gpm59 (26 May 2012)

Bob,
Very good of you to make contact. I would like to take up your offer of the copy of your dovetail jig manual, if you dont mind . If you need any other details just let me know. Hope to hear from you soon.
Best Regards,
Graham.


----------



## Lons (26 May 2012)

gpm59":1b9vv8zx said:


> Bob,
> Very good of you to make contact. I would like to take up your offer of the copy of your dovetail jig manual, if you dont mind . If you need any other details just let me know. Hope to hear from you soon.
> Best Regards,
> Graham.



No problem Graham, will scan it as soon as I get a chance. I'm a bit busy this weekend so might take me a few days.
I'll need your email address to send to so either pm me with it or drop me a message to bob _dot _lonsdale51_ at _btinternet_ dot _com
cheers

Bob


----------



## doorframe (27 May 2012)

Hi *gpm59*. Welcome to the forum, it's good to keep up the Essex membership count!

I've got the same jig in the 12" version, badged as DeWalt. Go no manual with mine as it was 2nd hand from ebay. Got no cutter either, and no guide bush. Made a bush from scraps that is 'get-away-able'. Lots of trial and error with different cutters led to a dedicated router left permanently set up for the jig, as the potential setup time (for me, anyway) is hours rather than minutes. If you got the correct cutter and bush (and instructions) maybe setup time may not be so bad for you.

*Bob*, any chance of a copy of the manual for me too?

Cheers,

Roy


----------



## Lons (27 May 2012)

doorframe":3vyza74o said:


> *Bob*, any chance of a copy of the manual for me too? Cheers, Roy



Will do

pm / email me your address Roy

Bob


----------



## Lons (27 May 2012)

Roy

Just sent but in 2 seperate emails as I buggered up the scanning #-o 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Graham

Need your email address to send it.

cheers
Bob


----------



## gpm59 (28 May 2012)

Roy,
Sounds like you had a nightmare sorting the jig out. You must have the patience of a saint, I think I would have launched it out ! Hopefully Bob's manual will help us both out, as we have something in common!!!!
Hope things are going well for you,
Regards,
Graham..


----------



## Benchwayze (28 May 2012)

doorframe":26m6ohyc said:


> Hi *gpm59*. Welcome to the forum, it's good to keep up the Essex membership count!
> 
> I've got the same jig in the 12" version, badged as DeWalt. Go no manual with mine as it was 2nd hand from ebay. Got no cutter either, and no guide bush. Made a bush from scraps that is 'get-away-able'. Lots of trial and error with different cutters led to a dedicated router left permanently set up for the jig, as the potential setup time (for me, anyway) is hours rather than minutes. If you got the correct cutter and bush (and instructions) maybe setup time may not be so bad for you.
> 
> ...



Agree... re using an old, but serviceable router, left set-up to depth. 
I committed an old upright Bosch router. I sold the jig, when I bought a Leigh. The router still functions perfectly! Haven't had any complaint from the purchaser of the jig either! :lol: 

Welcome to the Forum, and enjoy.


----------



## doorframe (28 May 2012)

Received with thanks Bob.

Roy


----------



## Lons (28 May 2012)

No problem Roy - yet more stuff to clutter up the place? :lol: You should see the amount of "might come in useful" stuff I've got #-o 

Emails x2 sent Graham

cheers

Bob


----------



## kenny28 (23 Feb 2015)

Is it possible to get a copy ?


----------



## Lons (24 Feb 2015)

kenny28":2lidv6y1 said:


> Is it possible to get a copy ?



I'll sort it out Kenny. Might take me a few days as it's on another hard drive which is packed away.


----------



## Bsomme13 (12 Oct 2021)

Lons said:


> I'll sort it out Kenny. Might take me a few days as it's on another hard drive which is packed away.



i know this topic is quite old but I was wondering if you still have the Elu 40040 dovetail jig manual. I’ve been looking everywhere for one and haven’t been able to find one.


----------



## Bsomme13 (16 Oct 2021)

kenny28 said:


> Is it possible to get a copy ?


Hi Kenney. Do you still have a copy of the Elu 40040 manual by chance? I’m looking for one myself.


----------



## Lons (16 Oct 2021)

I've been away in wales for a couple of weeks and my laptop is in for warranty repair, hopefully back Mon or Tues drop me a pm if you still want the instructions, I'm sure they are there somewhere. Note though that as I said in an earlier post my instructions are for the original 12" attachment so may not be the same.


----------

